# Finding a fulfillment co. for existing website



## serialkindness (Dec 26, 2009)

Most fulfillment companies want you to create a website with them i.e. create a store on Cafe Press or create a store on RedBubble. I'd like to have fulfillment through my own site. If a customer visits my site and wants to purchase one of my shirts the order will be processed with the fulfillment company...er, am I dreaming something up that doesn't exist? Any help would be mightily appreciated! Thx in advance!


----------



## serialkindness (Dec 26, 2009)

okay, so there's PrintMojo. Anyone else you can recommend that I can compare to?


----------



## dudeinmo (May 6, 2009)

visualrealmstores.com - yes you can make a store, but if you contact them, you can just send files to them when you get an order from your site. 

teeburn.com - fullfillment company without a store


----------



## serialkindness (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey thanks Dude! Will check it out.


----------



## The Other Scene (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm also looking for a fullfillment company. I'm just starting out, but am looking for a few specific things. 

I'm looking for a company that offers:

American Apparel as blanks
Offers silkscreening or DTG (high quality)
Can print on black shirts
No minimum orders
Allows me to sell on my own URL and use my own shopping cart
I've been looking at the sites suggested, but none seem to be all that I'm looking for. Is there a place that does this or am I too picky? Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

The Other Scene said:


> I'm also looking for a fullfillment company. I'm just starting out, but am looking for a few specific things.
> 
> I'm looking for a company that offers:
> 
> ...


Your looking for a third party fufiller. . I Do know that many require the shirts to be stocked though:/ which I do not know if is what you are looking for. There are tons of people that do this, but its almost always on a custom contract basis, depending on you r order flow and volume. I think most large shops do this as a regular service..... or at least have contemplated it and are willing to work with you....

Jason


----------



## The Other Scene (Nov 24, 2009)

The Youngin said:


> Your looking for a third party fufiller. We do this service for various companies and I know there are tons of others that do so too. I Do know that many require the shirts to be stocked though:/ which I do not know if is what you are looking for. There are tons of people that do this, but its almost always on a custom contract basis, depending on you r order flow and volume. I think most large shops do this as a regular service..... or at least have contemplated it and are willing to work with you....
> 
> Jason


Thanks so much! I'm just starting out and doing a lot of homework on how to build a company. I have no idea what my order flow will be, but it will be quite small to start out. CP would be my best bet, but I can't use my own store because I also sell other items and want everything I sell to be on one site. I don't have the capital atm to get an upfront stock so it would need to be per shirt.


----------



## doink (Nov 21, 2007)

Try Apparel Printing Systems in So. Calif. They do fullfillment for websites, including garment sourcing, and final packaging and shipping.

Forgot their number - 951-240-5368


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, you will need to find a DTG fufiller (which is what cp started as) and work with them. there are a lot of guys stuggling right now and everyone is getting creative with programs. I may be purchasing a Dtg company myself so i know there must be others doin the same and could fulfill for you. The most important thing is to just talk to the shops and ask if they will work with you. Companies like CP are nice, but they are very stuck into motion and because they are successful they tend not to work with people. You will want to find a strong large shop that still works in a family AND corporate way. There are tons out there, Good luck and if you need any help or guidance I'm willing to contribute my 2 cents (about what its worth )
Jason


----------



## yodude711 (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been selling t-shirts online for 8 years now, since before cafepress became popular. For several years, i was looking for exactly what you are looking for. I finally found a screen printer that would work with me, print my shirts on demand as they're ordered, and then drop ship them out to my customers. 

if you look long enough and hard enough, you can find them. especially in this economy!


----------



## coolpet (Oct 10, 2007)

I need a DTG fufiller handles printing, inventory, shipping. I already have website that taking orders. Any recommendations? please write to me ballroom42 AT hotmail


----------



## LynxFulfillment (Sep 16, 2010)

There are a lot of 3rd party fulfillment providers out there. What you do is handle the manufacturing and marketing and they focus on shipping the orders. Many fulfillment providers are advanced enough to integrate directly with your website's shopping cart. If your cart is capable of transmitting data in XML or SOAP the orders can flow in real time. In other words, the order is placed on your site, the credit cart processor processes the payment and the order data is transmitted to the fulfillment provider. The fulfillment provider should be able to provide real-time inventory via a web interface. 

There are advantages to printers that handle fulfillment, but their first priority is printing. A true fulfillment provider's focus is on fulfilling orders. Benefits in each choice and drawbacks in each as well.


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

Are on demand and no quantity the same company, look the same to me


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

Interesting thread, What i am wondering is? are there company out there that already has products in stock and ready to sell to you at wholesale that you could mark up? Or do you have to buy your own stock and hope what you bought sells?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am close to getting my stores fully up and running soon , but i am having a hard time filling the store with product i can offer and sell. Some of the vendors are flaky and never have it so that means i have to stock it and hope it sells.

input??


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

All the companies I know about that sell already decorated apparel wholesale have at least a $100 minimum.

What style are you looking for ?


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

dptk said:


> All the companies I know about that sell already decorated apparel wholesale have at least a $100 minimum.
> 
> What style are you looking for ?



The minimum is not a problem, Looking for designs that fit my market of customers. I go after the Dj/ hip hop market. So designs like we have all seen with headphones, music inspired, Etc, I also do things in the car market.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

Detroitswag.com said:


> The minimum is not a problem, Looking for designs that fit my market of customers. I go after the Dj/ hip hop market. So designs like we have all seen with headphones, music inspired, Etc, I also do things in the car market.


I should have clarified, $100 per order minimum, so if it is going to be drop shipped ,still needs to be at leas $100


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I think "correct me if I am wrong"... what style of clothing??

Basic T-shirts (Anvil, Gilden, Hanes)

Fashion (American Apparel, Alternative, Canvas)

I see you want work shirts (Dickies, Red Cap)

I looked at your sites and seems like both are needed..are you doing mousepads or outsourcing those??


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

dptk said:


> I should have clarified, $100 per order minimum, so if it is going to be drop shipped ,still needs to be at leas $100



Ahh thanks, Well that goes back to stocking it. I dont have a problem with to much inventory either, it is just the risk of it selling. it can always be discounted.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Looking at all your sites.. Do you have a customer base now?? I mean they are all live which is good because it generates hits when you look at all three.


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> I think "correct me if I am wrong"... what style of clothing??
> 
> Basic T-shirts (Anvil, Gilden, Hanes)
> 
> ...


@fatcat

I do all of the above, some i buy from other designers or brands, so whatever they desire to use for there shirts co.

Our designs for our label will all be higher end shirts.

Mousepads not yet? 

What i was looking for was stuff already done(finished goods to help fill up my store) yes we have our own stuff, but we want to have a good offering. 

thanks for the input


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

when you say "store" are you talking brick and mortar or online store??


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

do you have a physical retail store too ?


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

dptk said:


> do you have a physical retail store too ?




DPTK
nope, online only for now. I do local events and shows. Some of my stuff i sell in local stores


----------



## LynxFulfillment (Sep 16, 2010)

I think you have hit on the same problem that most early stage businesses come up against. You have unique offerings, but need to offset the mix with common goods. I've seen this often with the companies that we deal with. The question that I would ask you is what market are you serving? For example, if you were serving a high end market that wants something they cannot find anywhere else then finding the common products may not be for you. If on the other hand you want to be more of a one stop shop than maybe highest end market is not for you, but rather find something in the middle range. Remember, you need to have some sort of competitive advantage - the reason a person is buying from you. 
Many businesses make a mistake of buying a lot of inventory because they have the "next revolutionary idea." And in the end it is what ruins them. I'd suggest starting out slower and growing with the sales. In my opinion, the first thing that you have to do, if you have a website that you are selling from, is make sure that you can drive traffic to it. If you can drive traffic then turn your attention to the mix of products. No traffic = no sales = no growth.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

my suggestion would be to find a fulfillment company that can help you with drop shipping and also when you are attending events..

when attending shows many people "impulse buy" so having small inventory is great but if you sell out then less to take home and you know what is gonna sell the best for next time. It doesn't sell you have inventory for the next event so its that 50/50 chance.

I see many vendors at car shows that have 100's of shirts w/ many different designs.. I just see that being a pain if they don't sell and risk the cost of damaging any of those shirts when traveling. (packing and unpacking)


----------



## jsny (Jan 30, 2012)

yodude711 said:


> I've been selling t-shirts online for 8 years now, since before cafepress became popular. For several years, i was looking for exactly what you are looking for. I finally found a screen printer that would work with me, print my shirts on demand as they're ordered, and then drop ship them out to my customers.
> 
> if you look long enough and hard enough, you can find them. especially in this economy!




i'm interested in screen printing, not dtg. any help on where to start looking to find these "on demand screen printers?"


----------

